# Wooster Wide Boy Hulk



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

This tool has a major flaw...The damn thing loosens while you are rolling and a few times the sleeve actually fell off the roller frame!!...I have to constantly lift the red fastening tabs up and tighten the roller frame..I might have to look into the Wide Boy Wooster frames that have the wing nuts..Hopefully that model is built better....I have to admit I like the speed of a 14" roller!

Anyone try the new 12-18" adjustable Purdy roller frame?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe wooster has stopped making the variety with the tabs and is back to the wing nut version because of what you mentioned.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> I believe wooster has stopped making the variety with the tabs and is back to the wing nut version because of what you mentioned.


Thanks,I'll take it back to the paint store and hopefully get a refund or exchange.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one as well as three of the old style with the wing nuts. The issue with the old style is after it gets some age, and sprinkles on it the bolts will spin. The heads need to be recessed into the plastic to lock them, and either metric or standard instead of the flat head. 

You can tighten the plastic nuts to make it more snug when you push the tabs down. I think if it were metal the design would be sound.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If you have some old rubber inner-tube, cut out a square, poke a hole in the middle, put it over the bolt with the wing nut on top. Acts like a lock washer. I use garden hose o-rings on my extension poles and very rarely do the frames loosen.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I have one as well as three of the old style with the wing nuts. The issue with the old style is after it gets some age, and sprinkles on it the bolts will spin. The heads need to be recessed into the plastic to lock them, and either metric or standard instead of the flat head.
> 
> You can tighten the plastic nuts to make it more snug when you push the tabs down. I think if it were metal the design would be sound.


Thanks,I tightened the plastic nuts as best I could and it seemed to work...It rolled nice without loosening all day!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I never had any luck with the Wooster frames myself. Same problems you mentioned. Im not sure who makes them, but I use the blue plastic frames from SW. So far, no problems and I use them quite a bit.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah.....ditto on the blue frames from sw....they rock.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I have had the same old style Wide Boy with the wingnuts for about 8 years using quite often (probably 60+ new constructions houses, 20-30 residential repaints, and some other odd jobs) and never had a problem with it minus losing the nut a few times, but later located it in my dirty overloaded tool bag. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

JNLP said:


> I have had the same old style Wide Boy with the wingnuts for about 8 years using quite often (probably 60+ new constructions houses, 20-30 residential repaints, and some other odd jobs) and never had a problem with it minus losing the nut a few times, but later located it in my dirty overloaded tool bag. :thumbsup:


I just tried the 14" Wooster cage for that wide sleeve and it worked excellent..It felt just like a regular sized Wooster cage when working out of a tray...The great benefit of a cage is that you can get right into all the corners....That's huge when you are rolling ceilings.

I didn't like working that wide cage out of the Wooster Bucket...The tray is much better as it loads the paint more evenly over the sleeve.

For the time being i'm going to use the cage instead of the Wide Boy Hulk...I'm not a big fan of the pole angle produced from that tool....When you get down low to the baseboard you can scrape the wall if you are not careful.


----------

